# New position for TV in Allegro 83



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

In the past people have commented about the difficulty of sourcing a TV to fit the TV cupboard. We had a 12v 15in Beko with Project 2000 bracket and Project 2000 sliding bracket attached. Worked really well but the Beko died whilst we were in France. - What to do know?

Solution has been to remove the headrest infill section of nearside rear passenger seat. Here we have fitted a Svenson adjustable swing arm TV bracket with bolts through to the kitchen area and washers to spread the load. We've drilled a hole into the rear underside of the TV cupboard and the aerial and power are dropped through this. We now have room for the Avtex18.5DR but any TV would now fit and the cupboard is free for whatever. We've decided to remove our TV and place in a bag for transit as the Beko died the day we went over a speed hump a little too fast!! Could be coincidence.

Thought others may find this useful and it could be used in other Motorhomes - however you cannot use the travel seat without removing the bracket.

Jan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds a good idea Jan,any chance of some photos of the job?I'm trying to visualise what you have done and a picture paints a thousand words. :wink: 

We travel with the TV in the folded position on a project 2000 flip down bracket,which is excellent,well engineered and robust.We used to travel with the TV stored in a padded bag but since getting the Alden 16'' have left it in situ.

It does get some vibration but I believe one of the features of the Alden is that it is designed to cope with the shocks more.Have had it for a couple of years now and no problems so far.  

ps that last statement is the kiss of death :roll:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope that isn't the kiss of death. 

We've travelled for 6 years with TV in situ but thought as its now on full view we thought better to put it away. Will take photos later and add them.

Jan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are some photos which I hope will help you visualise the above.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

snap, but works on many layouts :lol: :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/D0YzDOOahTsD

great viewing position and the holes for the bracket are behind the head rest when it comes to selling up....


----------

